# Potentially upgrading from T8 to T5 system - advice



## QWERTYOP (Apr 5, 2021)

Had some issues with my T8 unit which has made me consider that it might be a good time to upgrade to a T5 as seems to be the way traffic is going now. Just looking for advice on the specific unit and correct bulb percentage to buy really. I gather percentages required can differ from T8 to T5 units. I have a California Kingsnake in a 4x2x2. I just looked up an Arcadia unit on Amazon & that could be bought as either an arboreal or terrestrial unit? I’ve never seen them listed that way before. Is there a difference there I need to be aware of? Any specific unit recommendations would be gratefully received too. Oh and I have a 26” Arcadia cage installed for the UVB strip if that makes any difference sizing wise.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Apr 5, 2021)

You can close this. Sought advice elsewhere & have an order on the way.


----------

